# Controller for remy 250, Toyota IPM?



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

i want to make a controller that is capable of 500v and 300a out of a lexus / toyota IPM module, bypassing the boost converter and paralleling the two sets of transistors together mg1 + mg2, can anyone here help?
or i need a controller in the sub £300 mark 
can anyone help? 
anyone got a hybrid drive they want to donate? i only need the IPM 
Thanks
Chris


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

By IPM i mean inteligent power module, this is the large and powerfull transistor module on the bottom of the hybrid drive. like this http://techno-fandom.org/~hobbit/cars/ginv/i2compon.html

anybody here got one spare? working or not they want to give/ sell me? 

Thanks


----------



## eldis (Sep 3, 2013)

bigmotherwhale said:


> By IPM i mean inteligent power module, this is the large and powerfull transistor module on the bottom of the hybrid drive. like this http://techno-fandom.org/~hobbit/cars/ginv/i2compon.html
> 
> anybody here got one spare? working or not they want to give/ sell me?
> 
> Thanks


Just search the ebay, also wreck yards are full of them. Got my first one from New York for $200 and then from Poland another two (2nd gen and 3rd gen for tests) for the same price.

Good luck with building a controller for sub 300. I've developed a prototype controller for these IPM modules and now using it in my VW Golf. You cannot even get the parts for it with that money.


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

I was just going to bypass most of the circutry and drive directly into the mosfet drivers, using a model sensored Brushless car ESC

or with a lebowski controller

The remy motor has a resolver, im not sure how i can use this with either. I have looked at reolver to digital converters but i am not sure that is what i need. I may just put an optical timming disk on it.

anyone give me any advice with regards to resolvers?


----------



## piwhy (Feb 8, 2011)

bigmotherwhale said:


> I was just going to bypass most of the circutry and drive directly into the mosfet drivers, using a model sensored Brushless car ESC
> 
> or with a lebowski controller
> 
> ...


Did you found the datasheet or wiring diagram of the HVH250 encoder/resolver ?


----------



## bigmotherwhale (Apr 15, 2011)

yes there is a pdf posted in another thread, about this motor on this site, its there in that, basicaly the two black wires are the thermocouple and the each shielded pair are the resolver coils.


----------

